#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Польза отказа от мяса( негативные стороны "мясоедства")!

## Eshe Drug

Отказ от употребления мяса в пищу это важнейшая часть практики Дхармы! 
А почему? (Обсудим негативные стороны мясоедства...)
 Если вы едите мясо то - автоматически:

1) Вы автоматически способствуете убийству того  животного плоть и кровь которого вы поедаете!
2) Вы автоматически разрушаете эволюционный цикл духовного и физического развития животного!
3) Вы разрушате семью, ( так говоря об убистве крабов Будда говорил, что у них тоже как у людей есть семья), а значит причиняете сстрадания на уровне чувств любви( мать-дочь, отец- сын и т.д.).
4) Вы нарушаете экологическое равновесие планеты!
5) Вы нарушаете косвенно ахимсу.
6) Вы создаете почву для прорастания семян негативной кармы в связи с вышеизложенным саму негативную карму.
 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), Надежда Аникина (29.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

дежа вю
сказка про белого бычка  :Big Grin: 
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=12508

----------

Aion (24.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (23.08.2010), лесник (24.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

1) Вы развиваете позитивное настроение, т.к. не употребляете адреналина(содержащегося в убитой плоти). А значит и создаете позитивную карму.
2)  Ваша плоть( тело) меньше стареет, в том числе мозг и сохраняются функции до глубокой старости... "Тело и ум становятся более легкими и более подвижными"...
3)  Вы развиваете в себе Великое Сотрадание практикуя вегетарианство, т.к. ничем не способствуете убийству, а в дальнешем даже Праджня- парамиту, т.е. Парамиту Запредельной Мудрости. Т.к. сострадание предтеча мудрости...
4) Вы выступаете против общества потребления, цель которого  только потреблять.
5) Правильный настрой и здоровье позволяют вам практиковать более четко и с полной самоотдачей, ведь ум становиться острее...
6) Вы способствуете эволюции других живых существ- т.к убийства ради еды нет...
7) Вы становитесь настоящим бодхисаттвой( естественно вегетарианства одного мало- нужно следовать всем практикам и пути), т.к. сказано выше практикуете посредством отказа сострадание и мудрость.
8) Вы реализуете "завещание Будды" , т.к. он (в Сутра-питаке), говорит об отказе мирян,или хотя бы монахов, от употребления мяса в пищу - т.к это способствует убийству. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  Достоинств множество! Это не все!

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), Евгений Трофимов (29.08.2010), Леонид Ш (23.08.2010), Надежда Аникина (29.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

[QUOTE=Майя П;347809]дежа вю
сказка про белого бычка  :Big Grin: 
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=12508[/QU
Осознайте, пожалуйста, при всей нашей ограниченности сознания: я говорю про убийство животных, а не бактерий, растений, грибов. Я говорю вам про убийство живых существ(животных)! И я говорою только о том, о чём говорил Будда - убивать и способствовать убийству плохо! 
А есть или не есть и главное, что зависит о том, что вы практикуете, практикуете ли вы бхуми бодхисаттвы или Сострадание, мудрость и т.д. Может вы способны оживлять убитых не вами? Что ж вам можно есть мясо в таком разе!!))) :Stick Out Tongue:  Вы знаете кто был такой Будда? Его эпитеты, (названия) вам о чём то говорят если нет, то нам с вам не о чём говорить, если я в чём то виноват простите! :Cry: 
Простите ещё раз если что не так, просто я за сострадание, а не за боль....

----------


## Eshe Drug

> дежа вю
> сказка про белого бычка 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=12508


 Значит вы за убийство? Вы против ахимсы и того, что говорил и практиковал Будда и его ученики? :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Mad:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы знаете кто был такой Будда? Его эпитеты, (названия) вам о чём то говорят


Нет, мы не знаем, кто такой Будда. И его эпитеты(?) (кто такие, эти эпитеты?)  :Smilie:  нам ни о чем не говорят.




> Значит вы за убийство? Вы против ахимсы и того, что говорил и практиковал Будда и его ученики?


Значит мы за убийство и против ахимсы и того, что говорил и практиковал Будда и его ученики.

... Что... Вам полегчало?  :Smilie:

----------

Eshe Drug (24.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Ем вегетарианскую пищу. Чувствую себя хорошо, и физически, и духовно.
Также это способствует моей практике.
Интересующимся темой вегетарианства в буддизме советую книгу "Пища Бодхисатв".

----------

Eshe Drug (24.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Eshe Drug, не нужны эмоции, чтобы практиковать и проповедовать неедение мяса.
Эмоции спровоцируют очередной холивар.
Достаточно просто делиться мнением, не уличать других, тем более, что мясоеденение есть в некоторых традициях.

----------

Pema Sonam (23.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Предлагаю тему закрыть сразу, пока я не разошелся в очередной раз.  :Smilie:  

1. Нося одежду из новозеландской и австралийской шерсти, вы стимулируете ежегодное убийство тысяч кенгуру, рассматриваемых как пожирателей кормов этой самой овечки. Заодно они рассматриваются и как вредители злаковых и точно так же массово отстреливаются.
2. Кушая булку вы автоматически становитесь соучастниками убийства жука-кузьки, саранчи, долгоносика..... (если интересно список составлю), которые также являются ЖС. Кушая картошку вы автоматически становитесь соучастниками убийства колорадского жука, проволочника, кротов ....., которые также являются живыми существами. Кушая капустку, вы автоматически становитесь соучастником массового убийства гусениц белянки..................................... Могу продолжать долго и красочно 
3. Покупая мясо в магазине я точно его не убивал, я точно знаю, что его убивали не для меня, и я абсолютно уверен, что вы не найдете ни одного свидетельства, что это мясо было забито лично для меня. Т.о. мы имеем т.н. "трижды чистое мясо".

NB. Мясо есть вредно, но создавать причину освобождения ЖС страдающим в сансаре полезно.

----------

Aion (24.08.2010), AlexUM (24.08.2010), Джигме (24.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (24.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.08.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ем мясо. Также чувствую себя хорошо  :Smilie:  Отказ от мяса , как говорил ЧННР на весенне-летних вебкастах, может привести к расстройству энергий (лунг), элемента ветра, что приводит к повышенной эмоциональности  :Smilie:  
Eshe Drug, может стоит всё-таки а? мяска то попробовать?  :Wink:   :Smilie:

----------

Aion (24.08.2010), Eshe Drug (24.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не надо есть ахимсу...

----------

Артем Тараненко (24.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (24.08.2010)

----------


## Joy

Необязательно закрывать тему, если участники будут проявлять сознательность.

Может быть получится донести мысль о том, что:

защита животных - это защита животных, буддисты - не Гринпис, 
а благотворное влияние неедения мяса на практику, на чистоту состояния - это _метод буддийской практики_. Наряду_ с другими_, включающими мясоедение, такими же действенными и правильными.

Причина непонимания в  кажущемся сходстве идеи защиты животных и буддийской идеи непричинения вреда живым существам.
Здесь важно понять: буддист не должен ни за что _бороться_, буддист должен следить за тем, чтобы не причинять зло хотя бы ближним.

----------

Ната (24.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.08.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Ем мясо и жена ест мясо. Очень сложно чувствовать себя сытым если мясо в той или иной форме не употребил. Надо рационально подходить к вегетарианству, у нас в Сибири и так недостаток витаминов и солнца, тут просто загнешься вегетарианцем (или надо много денег тратить на различную качественную "траву"). ИМХО.

----------

Читтадхаммо (24.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Отказ от употребления мяса в пищу это важнейшая часть практики Дхармы! 
> А почему? (Обсудим негативные стороны мясоедства...)
>  Если вы едите мясо то - автоматически:
> 
> 1) Вы автоматически способствуете убийству того  животного плоть и кровь которого вы поедаете!
> 2) Вы автоматически разрушаете эволюционный цикл духовного и физического развития животного!
> 3) Вы разрушате семью, ( так говоря об убистве крабов Будда говорил, что у них тоже как у людей есть семья), а значит причиняете сстрадания на уровне чувств любви( мать-дочь, отец- сын и т.д.).
> 4) Вы нарушаете экологическое равновесие планеты!
> 5) Вы нарушаете косвенно ахимсу.
> 6) Вы создаете почву для прорастания семян негативной кармы в связи с вышеизложенным саму негативную карму.





> 1) Вы развиваете позитивное настроение, т.к. не употребляете адреналина(содержащегося в убитой плоти). А значит и создаете позитивную карму.
> 2)  Ваша плоть( тело) меньше стареет, в том числе мозг и сохраняются функции до глубокой старости... "Тело и ум становятся более легкими и более подвижными"...
> 3)  Вы развиваете в себе Великое Сотрадание практикуя вегетарианство, т.к. ничем не способствуете убийству, а в дальнешем даже Праджня- парамиту, т.е. Парамиту Запредельной Мудрости. Т.к. сострадание предтеча мудрости...
> 4) Вы выступаете против общества потребления, цель которого  только потреблять.
> 5) Правильный настрой и здоровье позволяют вам практиковать более четко и с полной самоотдачей, ведь ум становиться острее...
> 6) Вы способствуете эволюции других живых существ- т.к убийства ради еды нет...
> 7) Вы становитесь настоящим бодхисаттвой( естественно вегетарианства одного мало- нужно следовать всем практикам и пути), т.к. сказано выше практикуете посредством отказа сострадание и мудрость.
> 8) Вы реализуете "завещание Будды" , т.к. он (в Сутра-питаке), говорит об отказе мирян,или хотя бы монахов, от употребления мяса в пищу - т.к это способствует убийству. Достоинств множество! Это не все!


Второе сообщение, куда более соответствует Срединному Пути, нежели первое.




> Ем мясо и жена ест мясо. Очень сложно чувствовать себя сытым если мясо в той или иной форме не употребил.


Это лишь одна из привязанностей.




> Надо рационально подходить к вегетарианству, у нас в Сибири и так недостаток витаминов и солнца, тут просто загнешься вегетарианцем (или надо много денег тратить на различную качественную "траву"). ИМХО.


ИМХО это заблуждение - в увязке необходимости поедания мяса и особенностей климата, а также о присутствии в мясе каких-то незаменимых и нужных человеку витаминов и полезностей.

----------

Joy (24.08.2010)

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Это лишь одна из привязанностей.


Возможно.






> ИМХО это заблуждение - в увязке необходимости поедания мяса и особенностей климата, а также о присутствии в мясе каких-то незаменимых и нужных человеку витаминов и полезностей.


А вы посчитайте расходы на еду с мясом и без. Травку чаще кушать надобно, дабы сытым быть, на себе проверено.

З.ы. монахи из Гоман Дацана приезжали и ели мясо с удовольствием. Не знаю едят ли у себя в монастыре, но на чужбине не заморачивались.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А вы посчитайте расходы на еду с мясом и без. Травку чаще кушать надобно, дабы сытым быть, на себе проверено.


Считал! Более того с тех пор как стал вегетарианцем, существенно экономлю на продуктах и питаюсь более разнообразной и здоровой пищей. Стал включать фантазию при приготовлении пищи.

В мой рацион входят:

крупы, в основном: рис, гречка, горох, фасоль, чечевица, овсянка (геркулес);
овощи: картофель, кабачки, баклажаны, морковь, лук, чеснок, помидоры, огурцы, капусту, зелень, грибы. Летом все это или с дачи, или с базара - стоит копейки. Зимой покупаю замороженные овощные смеси, стоят стоят тоже не дорого, иногда консервации вроде кабачковой икры или кукурузы и горошка, морскую капусту;
макаронные изделия, хлеб, печенье, сладости, сухофрукты, квас (делаю сам), для окрошки покупаю готовый;
фрукты, ягоды (когда на даче много, варю компоты), соки (но соками и заморскими фруктами особо не увлекаюсь);
молоко, молочные продукты, (масло, сыр, творог, яйца, майонез ем не часто в основном в зимнее время, в жару не охота);
готовлю все на подсолнечном масле, добавляю много специй, люблю поострее.

"Травку" нужно кушать не чаще, а чуть больше по объему, процентов на 10-20.

А теперь как я питался раньше (понимаю - это мой косяк с перегибом в сторону мяса, но тем не менее, кроме мяса и мясных полуфабрикатов, я почти ничего не ел):

тушенка, свинина (летом бывало шашлычек на природе каждые 2 недели по несколько килограмм уминал), фарш (редко), сало, колбаса (в основном полукопченая и сырокопченая), очень часто вместо нормального приема пищи бутербродничал и колбасу покупал не редко, курица (окорочка, грудки и сердца(сердца любил особенно, мог штук 50 за раз съесть)), паштеты, рыбные консервы,  пельмени (куда же без них), сосиски, яйца, майонез, молоко, сыр;
из гарнира: рис, макароны, картошка, очень редко гречка;
хлеб (очень много), печенье, сладости. 
Овощей, фруктов практически не ел.

Разнообразием себя не баловал: основные фирменные блюда  :Smilie:  состовляюшие 95% рациона были: 1. макароны с тушенкой, 2. макароны или картошка с сосисками, 3. рис с курицей иногда в виде плова, 4. пельмени, 5. огромное количество бутербродов: с колбасой, салом, сыром, паштетом, маслом, и в комбинациях  :Smilie: 

Итак: с мясоедческой диетой, я тратил денег в *2-3 раза больше*, чем сейчас (и это притом, что цены с тех пор как я отказался от мяса выросли на 20-30%

P.S. Еще я запивал мясо 1,5-3 литрами пива ежедневно  :Frown: , но это уже отдельная статья расходов и отдельная история.

P.P.S. Недавно где-то прочитал или услышал (не помню где), что для здоровья полезно и желательно, чтобы рацион в основном состоял из тех продуктов, которые произрастают в местности проживания и соответственно в момент их созревания. А в зимнее время те продукты, которые долго хранятся. Т.е. если упрощенно: весной больше зелени, летом овощей, осенью фруктов и злаков, а зимой консерваций, соленостей, круп, клубней и долгохранящихся овощей и фруктов.




> З.ы. монахи из Гоман Дацана приезжали и ели мясо с удовольствием. Не знаю едят ли у себя в монастыре, но на чужбине не заморачивались.


А в дальневосточных традициях монахи не едят мяса ни при каких обстоятельствах, да и миряне не особо налегают.

----------

Eshe Drug (24.08.2010), Joy (24.08.2010), Надежда Аникина (29.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (24.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Антология (возможно не полная  :Smilie: ) мортал комбатов вокруг вегетарианства на БФ  :Smilie:  




> дежа вю
> сказка про белого бычка 
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=12508


Это не просто дежа вю, средняя частота возникновения 3 раза в год  :Smilie: 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6895

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=3590

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7005

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=5510

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7277

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7463

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8394

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=7498

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6877

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12205

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12303

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=12508

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=4865

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6350

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2508

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10350

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10527

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11228

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10736

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=11318

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13273

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=611

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14024

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14118

----------

Aion (24.08.2010), Ho Shim (24.08.2010), Joy (24.08.2010), Ostrbor (24.08.2010), Won Soeng (24.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (24.08.2010), куру хунг (24.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ел мясо, делал ганапуджу.
Не ел мясо, питался чудленом (ну да + диета на вареных овощах, конечно).

Разница в том, что практики разные. Других разниц не заметил.

----------

Joy (24.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> P.P.S. Недавно где-то прочитал или услышал (не помню где), что для здоровья полезно и желательно, чтобы рацион в основном состоял из тех продуктов, которые произрастают в местности проживания и соответственно в момент их созревания.


Ох, боюсь, что в районе Воскресенска этими продуктами будут коровы, куры и козы.

----------

Eshe Drug (24.08.2010), Joy (24.08.2010), куру хунг (24.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (24.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> 8) Вы реализуете "завещание Будды" , т.к. он (в Сутра-питаке), говорит об отказе мирян,или хотя бы монахов, от употребления мяса в пищу - т.к это способствует убийству. Достоинств множество! Это не все!


Вы можете указать источник? Я знаю только Дживака сутту в которой Будда как раз таки разрешает есть мясо, если животное не было убито специально для того, кто ест.

----------

Joy (24.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Кстати, а если кто-либо обладающим таким методом встретит на дороге умершую собаку или кошку (допустим свежую), он съест её чтобы помочь обрести связь?


Странно, что никто не задался вопросом почему никто из имеющих передачу данного метода не устроится на ПМЖ в мясной отдел  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (28.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Дешево? Дорого?


Совершенно неуместный вопрос. Если я буду варить суп из косточки, а Вы питаться мюсли и виноградом, очевидно тратить на питание я буду гораздо меньше

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Здесь были сообщения о дороговизне/дешевизне питания без мяса, цифры не приводились. Может быть это будет кому-нибудь интересно...
> На питание я ежемесячно выделяю 1 тыс. руб. Как правило хватает и меньшей суммы, и кое-что из этих денег остается. Дешево? Дорого?


Что же вы кушаете? И где живете?
У меня тыща улетает за один поход в супермаркет.  
Правда я обжора  :Big Grin:  т.е. ценитель всего изысканного)

----------

Holistische (28.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (28.08.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.08.2010), Этэйла (29.08.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

У меня около 2000-2500 руб. уходит в месяц, но это сейчас, я почти каждый день свежие овощи на базаре беру. А зимой в 1000-1500 руб. укладывался. 
Когда ел мясо, тратил больше 4000 руб. Это при том, что я обжора, ем просто гиганскими количествами.

----------


## Аньезка

Мне овощей мало, мне надо еще всякие мюсли-йогурты (без кармина и желатина), хумусы, джемы Дальфур, хорошее оливковое масло и бальзамический уксус... если молочка, то Молочник Тэвье, если сыры - то мягкие французские, с плесенью (без сычужного фермента)... травки: базилик там, рукола... Живой кофе, чай Althaus, Шардоне))) И, конечно, горячий хлеб из французской пекарни! Шоколад!!! Без этого сансара совсем гадостной будет.  :Confused:  Словом, мое вегетарианство не дешевое. Другое дело, что мясоедение бы ситуацию не спасло  :Big Grin:

----------

Этэйла (29.08.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Странно, что никто не задался вопросом почему никто из имеющих передачу данного метода не устроится на ПМЖ в мясной отдел


А всё-таки о кошках можно ответить?

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Словом, мое вегетарианство не дешевое.


Да уж, наверное  :Smilie:  



> Другое дело, что мясоедение бы ситуацию не спасло


Заказывала бы мозг молодых тапиров?  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (28.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (29.08.2010)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Что же вы кушаете? И где живете?
> У меня тыща улетает за один поход в супермаркет.  
> Правда я обжора  т.е. ценитель всего изысканного)


Живу в Волгограде.
Питаюсь преимущественно гречкой, горохом, нутом, овсяной крупой, кукурузной крупой, подсолнечным маслом. 
Ну, например, проснувшись сегодня первым делом замочил горох (хотел нут, но перепутал). Ночью, промою и поставлю варить. 
В течение дня, сильно проголодавшись я промыл гречку, поставил ее на огонь, довел до кипения, выключил, ушел. Пришел через полчаса наложил себе большую тарелку гречки, полил подсолнечным маслом , посолил, съел. Съев гречку, порезал маленький огурец, два маленьких помидора и четвертинку луковицы, посолил, полил растительным маслом, съел. В заключение съел 1 маленькое яблоко. Все - пошел чистить зубы.
Ночью мог бы повторить с гречкой, но уже замочил горох. Фруктов и овощей ночью не будет, так как я их не покупал(мне их дали).
 Больше двух раз в день я не ем. С удовольствием бы ел один, раз, но это плохо сказывается на моем желудке.  
Что еще? Хлеб не покупаю, так как считаю крупы более качественным продуктом. Из специй использую только соль. 
Живу очень счастливо. Считаю, что ем все что хочу. То есть , я даже не думаю об этом  - привычно захожу в супермаркет, привычно беру привычные пакеты и все. Немного тревожит ситуация на рынке гречки. Но ничего страшного, если что то можно будет освоить и перловку - даже интересно. 
Все указанные мной продукты (кроме перловки) я готовлю очень хорошо.
Чай - черный гринфилд.

----------

Ануруддха (29.08.2010), Аньезка (28.08.2010), Майя П (29.08.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Владимир, а Вы - веган?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Берегите себя

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А всё-таки о кошках можно ответить?


Я не умею готовить кошек, собак, крыс, воробьев и т.п. Теоретически - возможно. Не задумывался на эту тему

 P.S. Да и еще один момент. То, что продукты после ганапуджи не портятся - это факт подтвержденный, а вот лежалую на дороге кошечку или собачку готовить... Тут такой момент. Все-таки подносим лучшее, а в этом случае как-то сложновато. Ум не дает абстрагироваться. Так что не обещаю, что сготовлю.

В этом смысле я гораздо больше ракам сострадаю. Вот с ними вообще беда. Их-то живыми продают и варят тоже живыми. Вот кому сложнее всего с Дхармой-то соприкоснуться. Ну после устриц, вероятно. Потому если имею возможность, всегда мендрубчик в водичку предпочитаю капнуть в любом месте где бываю

----------

Джигме (30.08.2010), Майя П (29.08.2010), Марина В (29.08.2010)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владимир, а Вы - веган?


Дело, в том,  что у меня не такое доброе сердце, как у вегетарианцев этого форума. Разумеется, зайдя на форум я был очарован позицией вегетарианце. Приступая к изучению пали я, конечно, первым делом столкнулся с яркими строфами декламации метты.
Но изначально я остановился, на растительной пище, потому что это очень дешево. 
Когда -то давно я прочитал, не помню, толи в предисловии, толи в комментариях к книге
"Галльские войны" Гая Юлия Цезаря, что римские легионеры того времени питались в основном зерновыми и мясо ели неохотно. В книге даже описывалась осада какой то крепости, где легионеры были ВЫНУЖДЕНЫ есть мясо мелких домашних животных. Также римские воины объясняли высокий рост германцев, тем что те питаются мясом. Восстанавливаю по памяти, книги у меня давно уже нет. Я тогда и так из-за постоянной нехватки денег ел мясо в высшей степени нерегулярно, ну и тут подумал, что если такая диета подходит римским воинам, то должна и мне подойти. С тех пор так и стараюсь питаться. 
То есть я считаю это разумным, сбалансированным подходом.
Сбалансированный подход к мясоедению, в моем понимании, сейчас такой: 
"не покупать мяса для питания, если есть возможность без него обойтись".
Под "мясом" я сейчас вообще подразумеваю рыбу. Потому что я не могу понять зачем мне нужно есть говядину, например?

----------


## Аньезка

Vladiimir, я просто заметила, что Вы не едите молочные продукты и яйца. Значит, придерживаетесь строгого вегетарианства, т.е. веганства. А сколько лет уже так питаетесь?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Vladiimir, я просто заметила, что Вы не едите молочные продукты и яйца. Значит, придерживаетесь строгого вегетарианства, т.е. веганства. А сколько лет уже так питаетесь?


Mолочные точно не ем, потому что читал, что оно не особо полезно взрослым людям. И отказавшись от кефиров я не заметил никаких изменений, разве, что исчезла изжога, которая иногда случалась тогда. Возможно, что прошлым летом и съел 1 - 2 мороженого, точно не помню. Яйца не покупаю главным образом, потому что их неудобно нести домой, что они как правило продаются какими-то грязными и вообще не считаю их полезным для себя (здорового взрослого человека) продуктом. К такому выводу я пришел по чисто субъективным наблюдениям за собой после съедания яиц (пробывал в разных количествах и разные способы приготовления). Я иногда ем рыбу, т.к. живу на реке и ее многие ловят. Бывает и мой отец летом на даче что-нибудь поймает и мне передадут несколько маленьких жареных рыбок. Сам я рыбу никогда не готовил, не умею, и не хочу учиться. Покупать рыбу для меня значит - купить ее в консервной банке. Это, всегда, либо сельдь, либо сардина какая-нибудь. Сейчас я ее не покупаю. Мясо в прямом смысле, не рыбу, ел в марте, когда пришел к другу на следующий день после его дня рождения. Оно осталось после пьянки. Сам я не пью, потому и пришел на следующий день. Когда прихожу в гости к друзьям, я ем рыбу, если хочу. После рыбы ощущения в общем-то приятные. Живу так уже ну не помню точно, может 8, может 7 лет. Живу как я уже сообщал очень счастливо, особенно последние годы.

----------

Майя П (29.08.2010)

----------


## Vladiimir

Досточтимый Махаси Саядо в книге A Discourse on the Sallekha Sutta рекомендовал монахам не есть мяса, чтобы обезопасить себя от нарушения предписаний относительно убийства.

The best way to ensure strict conformity with the precept against taking life is to avoid eating meat.

http://www.aimwell.org/Books/Mahasi/.../sallekha.html

----------


## Топпер

> А всё-таки о кошках можно ответить?


Трефное мясо.

----------


## Майя П

> Аргументация очевидная - массовый забой скота и соответственно ежедневное многократное потребление мясо началось относительно недавно.


Не очевидна. В XIX веке начался рост промышленного производства. Страна превращалась из аграрной в промышленную с четкой специализацией населения. Рабочие не могли держат свинку в цехах.
(В центральных и северо-западных губерниях, где малоплодородные земли, крестьяне не могли содержать семью и платить подати. К середине века отсюда на заработки в крупные города уходило до 30-40% взрослого мужского населения. Этот процесс послужил важным фактором при формировании рынка труда, а также роста городского населения.)http://www.refbank.ru/ir/55/ir55.html

----------


## Майя П

> Mолочные точно не ем, потому что читал, что оно не особо полезно взрослым людям.


если НАСТОЯЩЕЕ МОЛОКО сварить в бабушкиной кастрюльке: с пенкой.... вкусно.... :Stick Out Tongue: , и очень полезно, особенно для легких...
а если употреблять из пакетов и долго стоявшее с добавками: то есть - по сути НОВЫЕ продукты - то именно про них и упоминал Дези Ринпоче в XYIII веке....  (причины появления новых 18 неизлечимых заболеваний у человека...)

----------


## Майя П

> Живу как я уже сообщал очень счастливо, особенно последние годы.


Это самое главное. Радостно за вас  :Kiss:  Удачи  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------

Vladiimir (29.08.2010)

----------


## Vladiimir

Вот рассуждения досточтимого Махаси Саядо о привязанности к мясу:

Большинство людей в наше время любит есть мясо и с неохотой бы встретило предложение прекратить мясоедение. То же самое и внутри нашей конгрегации. Такое предложение смутило бы скорее некоторых монахов, чем буддистов-мирян, так как мы осознаем, что они весьма неохотно принимают строго вегетарианскую пищу. Говорят, некоторые монахи выступают против вегетарианства, так как эту практику рекомендовал Девадатта. Другие монахи утверждают, что нет никакой разницы, питаешься ли ты исключительно вегетарианской пищей, или нет, так как удовольствие от того, что так поступаешь, означает жажду. И это правда. Прием пищи без должного размышления и внимания обычно рождает жажду вне зависимости от вида принимаемой пищи. Тем не менее, природа жажды будет разной, что подтверждается неспособностью многих перестать есть мясо. Некоторые люди просто не любят блюда без курятины, свинины, баранины и т.д. и этот факт указывает на их излишнюю привязанность к мясу.

Most people today are fond of meat and
they would not welcome any suggestion to give up meat-eating. Neithe
would most people among this congregation. The suggestion would be
more embarrassing to some monks than to lay Buddhists for we
understand that they are rather reluctant to accept strictly vegetarian
meals. Some monks are said to have deprecated vegetarianism as a
practice advocated by Devadatta. Some contend that eating only
vegetables makes no difference because to take delight in doing so
means craving. This is true. Eating without due reflection or mindfulness
tends to produce craving regardless of the kind of food one takes.
However, the nature of craving is not the same and this is evidenced by
the inability of many people to avoid eating meat. Some do not like
meals that lack chicken, pork, mutton and so forth, a fact that points to
their excessive attachment to meat. 
http://www.aimwell.org/Books/Mahasi/.../sallekha.html

----------

Аньезка (29.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (29.08.2010)

----------

